# Help! Wanting to make a smoke device for a fembot costume...



## LarryVW (Sep 11, 2019)

Vapes are always is an affordable way to provide smoke. Hidden in the glove and connected with the hose sounds quite easy to do


----------



## Jgodman (Sep 18, 2019)

the thing i didn't understand with the vape was you need to suck in, i assume you would use a tube for when it blows out? do you happen to have a link to a tutorial of some sort? i'm very novice when it comes to these things....thanks!


----------



## LarryVW (Sep 11, 2019)

Jgodman said:


> the thing i didn't understand with the vape was you need to suck in, i assume you would use a tube for when it blows out? do you happen to have a link to a tutorial of some sort? i'm very novice when it comes to these things....thanks!






 its quite complicated the way they do it with electronics and stuff, but the base principle is quite smart





 that ones much easier and i think you could toy around with the tubeing 

aside from that Im running out of ideas, maybe dry Ice but that just seems impractical and expensive


----------



## JadeJones (Jun 25, 2015)

I was just looking at a tutorial for a similar device recently. Maybe this will help?

I've been around a while, but have never posted so I can't actually add a link, but:

blog.adafruit.com/2016/11/07/a-mini-fog-machine-for-cosplay-and-props/


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Does it need to smoke heavily or just have wisps of smoke? If it's the latter, you could use cone incense so long as you have some leather or something else between that and the bra to protect you from the heat. They used that trick on Pirates of the Caribbean for a bomb-loving pirate whose beard was constantly smoking


----------

